# Graphics Contest # 6 - Powder - Voting Thread



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

The voting poll will run for 7 days.

Original









#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









Edit - sorry, not on much these days.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

WOW!

I think these are all *really good*!
Great job everyone!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, for sure....really some interesting, unusual and arresting effects.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I love number 4!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey can We add in the Original so we can see how much they have changed from the original?!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I suppose I should let jessamica do this, but I'm just killing time, and anyway, it's in the gallery :wink:


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I can't believe how many people are voting this time


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

WOW WOW WOW!!!! Excellent job everyone. The entries are getting so good, I'm going to be embarrassed to enter the next one. Powder is very happy with the different ways you've made him look. Thanks for picking him as the subject this time!!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> I can't believe how many people are voting this time


I think the logo contest got a lot of folks coming to this section that normally would've ignored it.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

The cat tails on #4 were amazing. Great job, everyone.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey...Padunk....Not just the cat tails...did you see the little mouse in the lower left corner? So Cute!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep, that was a good addition.

The only thing that put me off on it was the eye color.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I just watched American Idol, so I feel like giving my critiques of every single entry. I got all hyped up. lol. If anyone wants one, just let me know, and I'll "Randy Jackson it," or "Paula it," or "Simon it."

Just for the record, next time if there was a space and not a "return" between the entries and their entry number so that it's really clear which entry belongs to which number, that would be good. And also, it helps to have the original up with the entries so that everyone can see what the people started with.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

How about if you leave "Simon" critiques out of the picture?
LMAO!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Haha! No kidding. He is brutal. I don't think I could make any Simon critiques about these entries.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumped


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

icklemiss21 said:


> Bumped


Bumper, is that you?!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Looks like we have a winner.

Looking forward to the next contest.


----------

